# BellaPierre



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 10, 2009)

So I got snagged by one of the mall kiosks, he was selling makeup pigments, and I thought I'd listen and look at the swatches. I've been wanting to buy pigments but wasn't ready to dish out the money. He told me the 9-stack pigments go for $140 CDN regular price but were on promotion for $99. I bargained it down to $69 CDN for the stack of 9 pigments and he threw in another free pigment of my choice. The 9-stack is listed at $89.99 USD on their website.

Bella Pierre Natural Makeup Products: For All Your Mineral Makeup Blush Needs

Ingredients: Mica, Iron Oxides, Titanium Dioxide








































Swatch was taken in natural light with Urban Decay Primer Potion. Application is comparable to MAC pigments, a little bit more fallout, probably due to differences in formulation. Colours can be blended out for a lighter application.


----------

